# Possible Method



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

So I know a lot of you are still wondering how you can introduce pellets to your piranhas diet, but I think I have found a simple solution that everyone can try. I actually stumbled upon this almost completely by mistake. The past few weeks I have been trying to hunt down Boyd's Vitachem or Kent's Zoe for my piranha to no avail, so I figure that since most pellets contain essential vitamins I would try to "soak" my piranhas usual diet of raw fish in a water/powdered massivore delite solution hoping that some of the vitamins from the massivores would leech into the fish. Unfortunately stuffing the fish didn't really work seeing as my piranha would eat the fish until it reached the pellet; at which point it would spit it out, my guess being the fact that raw fish and pellets don't have the same density i.e. ones soft & fleshy while the other hard and spongey when pre-soaked, taste might have been a factor as well. After a week of succesful "soaked" feedings I thought I would try and just give it the pellets after pre-soaking to soften them up, to my surprise it ate it whole as if it had been eating pellets for a long duration of time. This was a surprise because prior to feeding it "soaked" fish my piranha had never eaten pellets before, I've tried to give it pellets on several occassions without success. I guess giving it pellet soaked food must have introduced pellets as a paletable food source, I have yet to confirm this method 100% seeing as I've only tested it on one piranha which is why I posted this topic for everyone to try. I used Hikari's Massivore Delite for this "expieriment" but you can use whatever pellet you wish to feed to your P's. This topic is mainly directed to the serrasalmus group, pygo's are known to readily except pellets as a part of their diet.

Directions:

Step 1: Prepare your piranhas usual diet i.e. White bait, raw fish, seafood ect...

Step 2: Mash up or blend the desired pellet diet until it is a powdery water soluable consistency.

Step 3: Mix powder & water together until well mixed.

Step 4: Place food item in solution for approx. 1 1/2hrs, refridgerate while soaking.

Step 5: FEED!!!

It worked for me, I hope it'll work for you too


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like a well thought out decriptive feeding method. I might have to give this a try when I get some more tilapia and catfish for my P's.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah dude, give it a try


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

I have an easier method. soak the pellet in seachem garlic guard & vitachem for a minute toss it in and watch the fish go nuts..


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

snomaniac said:


> I have an easier method. soak the pellet in seachem garlic guard & vitachem for a minute toss it in and watch the fish go nuts..


like I said, can't find any vitachem. Never tried the other stuff though.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

My Comp hates garlic vitamin soaked foods so it depends on your individual piranha, but my reds and ternetzi don't seem to mind the garlic stuff since I can't get my hands on Kent Zoe anymore and I've never been able to get any Vita chem.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^Guess I can give it a try, but it would'nt be to induce the consumption of pellets I've already got that covered. If I still can't find anything to supplement the food with, then I'll try it out.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Doesn't that leave all kinda crap in the tank???


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

lo4life said:


> Doesn't that leave all kinda crap in the tank???


Just give it a little rinse before throwing it in, slight run under cold water to remove excess material.


----------

